# Car tuned and ready.



## Nobbythesheep (Apr 23, 2016)

So the car was collected from Steve Taylor in the next village last night. Steve worked on Billy Connolly's trike for the TV series. He did a thorough tune-up and balanced the wheels on the three-wheeler.

We've been dodging the showers today, but it's going brilliantly. Been put away now though, until tomorrow…….










"Biggles", and the son-in-law  .


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2016)

i dont normally like 3 wheelers but that is particularly smart, whats the spec?


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Round fin Guzzi motor? Very nice.


----------



## Nobbythesheep (Apr 23, 2016)

1989 Series One Triking, designed for competition by Tony Divey who was a draftsman for Colin Chapman/Lotus. The front end is very Lotus 6/7. The design is loosely based on the pre-war competition Morgans. It's widely recognised as being the best-handling of the current 3-wheelers on offer, but not the fastest.

Roundfin Guzzi, as Wrench says, 1000cc big twin - all standard. Road performance seems faster than it actually is, but this was designed specifically for hill-climbs, and when pushed through the gears it really is fast, up to about 60. After that it stops being comfortable. It will cruise at 60+ and I've had it up to 75, and I know someone who bottled out on his when it reached 110.

Very nice - a money pit though.


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2016)

Nobbythesheep said:


> 1989 Series One Triking, designed for competition by Tony Divey who was a draftsman for Colin Chapman/Lotus. The front end is very Lotus 6/7. The design is loosely based on the pre-war competition Morgans. It's widely recognised as being the best-handling of the current 3-wheelers on offer, but not the fastest.
> 
> Roundfin Guzzi, as Wrench says, 1000cc big twin - all standard. Road performance seems faster than it actually is, but this was designed specifically for hill-climbs, and when pushed through the gears it really is fast, up to about 60. After that it stops being comfortable. It will cruise at 60+ and I've had it up to 75, and I know someone who bottled out on his when it reached 110.
> 
> Very nice - a money pit though.


 may be a money pit but well worth it, got a couple of money pits myself, i am 3/4 of the way through restoring a 1937 BSA Scout, i dont want to think what thats cost up to now :swoon:


----------



## relaxer7 (Feb 18, 2016)

Fantastic!


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Bruce said:


> may be a money pit but well worth it, got a couple of money pits myself, i am 3/4 of the way through restoring a 1937 BSA Scout, i dont want to think what thats cost up to now :swoon:


 I seriously considered building a DRK as an alternative to a Scout, for a practical user, never got round to it. :sadwalk:


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2016)

WRENCH said:


> I seriously considered building a DRK as an alternative to a Scout, for a practical user, never got round to it. :sadwalk:


 yes i am not expecting much practicality from the Scout although it is a 4 seater


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Can you still drive these three wheelers on a motorbike licence like you used to be able to back in the day ??


----------



## Nobbythesheep (Apr 23, 2016)

Bruce said:


> yes i am not expecting much practicality from the Scout although it is a 4 seater


 The Scout will be no less practical than the Triking, although you may be able to reverse - I can't. It's nice to be able to bring something old back to life. The Triking was very unloved before I bought her. She's living a pampered life now :yes: .

Would live to see some pics of the Scout.



WRENCH said:


> I seriously considered building a DRK as an alternative to a Scout, for a practical user, never got round to it. :sadwalk:


 Nice - what's the engine?



BondandBigM said:


> Can you still drive these three wheelers on a motorbike licence like you used to be able to back in the day ??


 No, it's all changed now, as far as I'm aware. The road licence is a bit cheaper than a car though - £80 for the year. Mind, I've no roof :swoon: , so the trike will be off the road for a good three months of the year


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Nobbythesheep said:


> Nice - what's the engine?


 They were built on Renault 4 or 6 drive-train.


----------



## Nobbythesheep (Apr 23, 2016)

WRENCH said:


> They were built on Renault 4 or 6 drive-train.


 Nice, bit more refined than the Triking.

Front end geometry of the Series One Tiking - sorry about the [email protected] pic. Taken last year.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Ah but the Triking is in the true spirit of the Mogan, whizz-o and all that. You couldn't call a Renault derived car "Biggles" :biggrin:

Or run it on Avon SM's :wacko:


----------



## Nobbythesheep (Apr 23, 2016)

WRENCH said:


> Ah but the Triking is in the true spirit of the Mogan, whizz-o and all that. You couldn't call a Renault derived car "Biggles" :biggrin:
> 
> Or run it on Avon SM's :wacko:


 I was referring to me (flying helmet and all that) rather than the car - although that's not a bad idea…….. :yes: .


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Sorry. Couldn't resist it, it's all this Biggles talk you see. :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2016)

this kind of where i am up to now although the panels are now in primer, i have fallen behind a bit though, had hoped to have it at the local vintage rally but that wont be happening so aiming for next year now



















and what it should look like










i am about to send off the bright work for re-chroming.....scary cost

P.S the bald head belongs to someone else :biggrin:


----------



## Nobbythesheep (Apr 23, 2016)

WRENCH said:


> Sorry. Couldn't resist it, it's all this Biggles talk you see. :biggrin:


 Looks like a bit of Morgan, with an Me 109 cockpit, and the rear gub-turret from a Lancaster!

:laugh:



Bruce said:


> this kind of where i am up to now although the panels are now in primer, i have fallen behind a bit though, had hoped to have it at the local vintage rally but that wont be happening so aiming for next year now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Looking good, it will look amazing when finished.

Nothing wrong with a bald head, but of course, if you say so :biggrin:


----------



## Jonesinamillion (Feb 21, 2016)

I'm not realy into vintage cars but am into asbestos... For anyone working on these types of thing please be aware that many components are likely to contain asbestos (I'm sure you're already aware)....

clutch plates, brake disks, gaskets, textiles ...

stay safe!


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

Bruce said:


> this kind of where i am up to now although the panels are now in primer, i have fallen behind a bit though, had hoped to have it at the local vintage rally but that wont be happening so aiming for next year now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Love it. When I was ten my maths teacher had drawings and photo's of hundreds of these style of cars plastered all around his classroom. And vintage kites hanging from the ceiling. Vintage just does it for me. Air conditioning is overrated.


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2016)

Jonesinamillion said:


> I'm not realy into vintage cars but am into asbestos... For anyone working on these types of thing please be aware that many components are likely to contain asbestos (I'm sure you're already aware)....
> 
> clutch plates, brake disks, gaskets, textiles ...
> 
> stay safe!


 out of interest, the clutch on the Scout is made from cork immersed in oil :yes:



hughlle said:


> Love it. When I was ten my maths teacher had drawings and photo's of hundreds of these style of cars plastered all around his classroom. And vintage kites hanging from the ceiling. Vintage just does it for me. Air conditioning is overrated.


 its was a great stylish era IMO


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Nobbythesheep said:


> when pushed through the gears it really is fast, up to about 60. After that it stops being comfortable. It will cruise at 60+ and I've had it up to 75, and I know someone who bottled out on his when it reached 110.
> 
> Very nice - a money pit though.


 There are of course, handling and stability options available.


----------



## Biker (Mar 9, 2013)

Some crackin 3 wheelers up here.

You can ride this on a car or bike license..


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Nobbythesheep said:


> So the car was collected from Steve Taylor in the next village last night. Steve worked on Billy Connolly's trike for the TV series. He did a thorough tune-up and balanced the wheels on the three-wheeler.
> 
> We've been dodging the showers today, but it's going brilliantly. Been put away now though, until tomorrow…….
> 
> ...


 A friend has just got one of these.










Can't wait for a run.


----------



## Nobbythesheep (Apr 23, 2016)

WRENCH said:


> Sorry. Couldn't resist it, it's all this Biggles talk you see. :biggrin:


 Looks like a bit of Morgan, with an Me 109 cockpit, and the rear gub-turret from a Lancaster!

:laugh:



Bruce said:


> this kind of where i am up to now although the panels are now in primer, i have fallen behind a bit though, had hoped to have it at the local vintage rally but that wont be happening so aiming for next year now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Looking good, it will look amazing when finished.

Nothing wrong with a bald head, but of course, if you say so :biggrin:

I love the Morgan bodywork - but not the USA Ace chassis they use, or the transmission problems with that engine.

Whatever - you'll have a huge grin on your face - guaranteed! :toot:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Nobbythesheep said:


> I love the Morgan bodywork - but not the USA Ace chassis they use, or the transmission problems with that engine.
> 
> Whatever - you'll have a huge grin on your face - guaranteed! :toot:


 Having had a long relationships with Guzzi twins over the years and clocking up monster miles on them, I somehow feel you have the better car. :yes:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Nobbythesheep said:


> So the car was collected from Steve Taylor in the next village last night. Steve worked on Billy Connolly's trike for the TV series. He did a thorough tune-up and balanced the wheels on the three-wheeler.
> 
> We've been dodging the showers today, but it's going brilliantly. Been put away now though, until tomorrow…….
> 
> ...


 Out and about today, thought you might like this.


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

asbestos is not the problem ! old age is the problem. vinn


----------



## Nobbythesheep (Apr 23, 2016)

WRENCH said:


> Out and about today, thought you might like this.


 Love them both. The Morgan will stlll be reasonably fast - the brakes on these are evidently "interesting".

Thanks for posting. :toot:


----------

